# Update BIOS via CD not Floppy?



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a dell inspiron 4300 bios version a04. 

I'm having issues getting the bios to boot from a hard drive (I have a thread going on that here). I have tried many different trouble shooting steps and the next is to update the bios to version a06. 

I have the .exe from dells website (I am sure its the correct version, looked up via serial number).

However, I dont know how to burn it onto a CD to boot from it (floppy is unavailable).

All the software I use is for burning .iso and making it bootable, not an exe.

Do I have to convert the exe to iso?
Are there any programs for burning the exe and making it bootable?


Any advice and tips are appreciated.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

try this ; www.bootdisk.com

3rd item on the page >>>>>>>>>> "update bios with no 1.44" check out the read me



if this doesnt work for you .... let me know ....... next will be USB flash drive


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the fast reply. 



linderman said:


> try this ; www.bootdisk.com
> 
> 3rd item on the page >>>>>>>>>> "update bios with no 1.44" check out the read me
> 
> ...


I have read the 'about' for the third item down but it doesnt look like a readme. I downloaded the file Driver Free Disk For BIOS Flashing (which sounds like exactly what I need) but I am at a loss as to how to work it. 

When I run it the program asks me to insert a floppy to write --and I am trying to NOT use a floppy since I dont have a drive for it. 

The site appears to be exactly what I am looking for, but I havent found a 'how to guide' to using the program...and googl'ing gives me a bunch of download links but I'll keep looking.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

i think it's an .exe because you have to unpack it, once you run the .exe.
the extraced file should be either your new bios file or your dos bios installation files, probably both.

if this is a newer computer you can try to extract or copy the bios file to a thumbdrive and have the bios emulate it as a floppy disk drive (a


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

also, i can't even find a inspiron 4300?


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

BoT said:


> also, i can't even find a inspiron 4300?


Its a very old dell. You can see the page here


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

oh dimension, not inspiron. i look into it


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

eek, ok i guess the emulate the thumb drive as a floppy in bios option is a no go


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

BoT said:


> oh dimension, not inspiron. i look into it


oh no, inspiron. Demension wasnt even created when we bought this thing (that I know of).


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

oh, what you can do is, if you have a rewritable cd. format it and you can make define to make it a bootable disc there. then just copy the .exe file for the bios over


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

look further down the webpage for this !!!


*"Need To Flash Your BIOS On A PC With No 1.44 Read.1st"*


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

linderman said:


> look further down the webpage for this !!!
> 
> 
> *"Need To Flash Your BIOS On A PC With No 1.44 Read.1st"*


Excellent, I used ctrl + f to search for that text, thank you. 

I downloaded the .iso file, opened it in magic ISO and added the exe from dell. Now I am burning it to a disk via active ISO burner. 

....lets see if this works


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

The CD boots fine, asks me to 'press any key when ready' and then leaves me at a screen that says:


www.bootdisk.com
A:/>



and thats it. The website readme does not describe what to do, I have read it and I have been trying to figure it out.

At this point, what is the command to flash the bios?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

type in the name of the .exe file


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

do I need to type run first?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

no just "filename.exe"


----------

